# elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern



## Fischer am Inn (16. August 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

in Bayern wird der elektronische Erlaubnisschein eingeführt. Die entsprechende Änderungsverordnung zu AVFiG wurde erlassen:
https://www.verkuendung-bayern.de/gvbl/jahrgang:2018/heftnummer:14/seite:633

Danach kann auf freiwilliger Basis (kein Verein muss das) der Erlaubnisschein rein elektronisch erteilt werden. 
Es ist zunächst eine Erprobungsphase bis zum 31. August 2021 vorgesehen.

Das zu Eurer Info.

Man kann´s so sehen, dass das Angeln in der Jetztzeit angekommen ist.

Man kann aber auch befürchten, dass das ein konsequenter, vorbereitender Schritt zur Überwachung der Angler darstellt.

Einfach mal so zum Nachdenken.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Wegberger (16. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo,


gibt es denn schon Umsetzungsvarianten ? Wie und mit welcher Hardware/ Software ?


----------



## FlyfishKöter (16. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Ist damit evtl. einfach nur ein PDF o.ä. gemeint? #c


----------



## Kallex (16. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Ist in Dänemark schon lange so. Kann man sich auf dem Handy kaufen und das wars. Total simpel. Nix Überwachung.


----------



## Wegberger (16. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo Kallex,




> Ist in Dänemark schon lange so. Kann man sich auf dem Handy kaufen und das wars. Total simpel. Nix Überwachung.




Wie das in Bayern ablaufen soll ist ja noch gar nicht klar ... und Überwachung #c , die wenigsten wissen welche Möglichkeiten es gibt.


----------



## fishhawk (16. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kallex,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde solange es geht Erlaubnisscheine in Papierform nutzen.

Beim Angeln hat ein eingeschaltetes Smartphone nichts bei mir verloren. Da will ich meine Ruhe.


----------



## Wegberger (16. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo fishhawk,




> Beim Angeln hat ein eingeschaltetes Smartphone nichts bei mir verloren. Da will ich meine Ruhe.


Das ist natürlich auch ein Aspekt. 

Ich glaube gestern kam ja mal wieder so eine grandiose Meldung: glaube Tante Google war es::
Wenn man die Standortermittlung als User deaktviert, werden die Daten trotzdem aufgezeichnet -> Nachtigall ik hör dir ......


----------



## fishhawk (16. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo fishhawk,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber Google, Whats-App oder sonstige Dienste würden doch niemals Userdaten aufzeichnen, Profile erstellen und damit handeln. Nachrichtendienste würden niemals Trojaner platzieren.

Und hier im AB lesen nur und posten nur echte Angler.

Woraus soll sich da also ein Risiko beim digitalen Erlaubnisschein und ggf, digitalen Fangbuch vergeben.

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich werde solange es geht Erlaubnisscheine in Papierform nutzen.
> 
> Beim Angeln hat ein eingeschaltetes Smartphone nichts bei mir verloren. Da will ich meine Ruhe.




Hallo,


da bin ich voll bei Dir. Das Smartphone/Handy wäre das Letzte, was ich zum Angeln mitnehmen würde.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## TeeHawk (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Dann noch der neue Verbandsauweis dazu und wir haben den Salat...

Big Brother, wie es sich George Orwell nicht einmal vorstellen konnte...


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> da bin ich voll bei Dir. Das Smartphone/Handy wäre das Letzte, was ich zum Angeln mitnehmen würde.
> ...



Also ein Mobiltelefon für den Notfall habe ich schon dabei.

Aber da ich beim Angeln abschalten will, gilt das auch fürs Handy.

Wer aber meint, auch beim Angeln ständig Anrufe oder Nachrichten beantworten zu müssen, soll dies ruhig tun, zumindest solange er nicht in Hörweite ist.

Ich finde es auch durchaus positiv, dass es die Möglichkeit des digitalen Erlaubnisscheins jetzt gibt.

Allerdings würde ich es bedauern, wenn die Papierscheine komplett abgeschafft würden.

Auch auf Bargeld möchte ich nicht verzichten.

Die Digitalisierung hat m.E. nicht nur Vorteile, sondern auch Risiken und schafft Abhängigkeiten.


----------



## TeeHawk (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



Zanderbräter schrieb:


> Ob Zettel oder elektronisch, jeder kann wissen wann und wo ich meinem Hobby nachgehe.



Das ist meines Erachtens die falsche Einstellung! Willst Du wirklich den Überwachungsstaat?

_In einem vollendeten Überwachungsstaat besitzt dieser zu jedem Bürger zu jedem Zeitpunkt alle Informationen über dessen Aufenthaltsort, Handlungen und über den Inhalt und die Adressdaten von dessen Kommunikation mit Anderen._

Für die Angler kann ich Dir jetzt schon versprechen, dass man die Ergebnisse der "Anglerüberwachung" dafür nutzen wird, eine Argumentation aufbauen zu können, die die Freizeitfischerei als den "bösen" Konkurrenten der Berufsfischer darstellt, der dem armen Fischer sein Geschäft streitig macht. Und da die EU entschieden hat, dass die wirtschaflichen Interessen der Berufsfischerei immer über dem Interesse der Freizeitangler stehen, ist die logische Konsequenz:

Du darfst nicht mehr in der Natur angeln, kauf Dir Deinen Fisch im Laden oder geh im Forellenpuff angeln!


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Digitalisierung hat m.E. nicht nur Vorteile, sondern auch Risiken und schafft Abhängigkeiten.




Hallo,


ja, da gib es schon viele Abhängige. Ich empfehle da mal einen Selbstest. Wer nicht mal eine Woche ohne so ein Smartphone auskommt, der sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen, inwieweit das Gerät ihn/sie schon beherrscht.
Das meine ich vollkommen ernst.


Gruß


Lajos


----------



## Angler9999 (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...... der sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen, inwieweit das Gerät ihn/sie schon beherrscht.
> Das meine ich vollkommen ernst.
> 
> Lajos



Das kann man so sehen. Ich gehe da mittlerweile auch wieder etwas mit.
Bedenke jedoch, das es auch Menschen gibt, die keinen Festnetzanschluss mehr haben. Die Kommunikation erfolgt auch nicht hauptsächlich über Papier, sondern über den elektronischen Helfer. Aber auch hier muss man nicht alle 5 Minuten auf Handy drauf schauen.
Was die sozialen Medien betrifft, bin ich wieder näher bei dir. Das ist so wie Bild lesen....

Was die Ausgabe von Angelberechtigungen betrifft.. finde ich gut, da ich diese auch am gleichen Tag beziehen kann. Wetterbedingt kann man sich da schon mal kurzfristiger entscheiden


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



Zanderbräter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir schreiben 2018......benutzen Echolot, elektronische Bissanzeiger, Tiefenmesser, ferngesteuerte Boote um Futter auszubringen usw. usw.
> 
> ...



Nicht alle Angler ticken gleich, manche sind sehr technikaffin, andere bevorzugen Old-School-Gerät.

Wobei mich persönlich das  Gepiepse von Smartphones, Bissanzeigern, Fischfindern etc. schon ziemlich nervt. Besonders wenn ich mich ans Nachtangelverbot halte, aber dann von minutenlangen Dauertönen der "Hantas" aus dem Schlaf gerissen werde. 

Zum Glück gibt es bei uns noch ein paar ruhige Plätzchen, aber die werden schon weniger.



> Ob Zettel oder elektronisch, jeder kann wissen wann und wo ich meinem Hobby nachgehe.



Auch hier vertrete ich eine andere Meinung. Ich möchte kein "gläserner Bürger" sein, sondern ein gewisses Maß an Privatsphäre behalten.

Auch wenn es bei uns hier keine Berufsfischer gibt, sehe ich in elektronischer Überwachung von Anglern eher Risiken als Vorteile.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Dann noch der neue Verbandsauweis dazu und wir haben den Salat...
> 
> Big Brother, wie es sich George Orwell nicht einmal vorstellen konnte...



Naja... in einem Verband ist man ja im Prinzip freiwillig, über die Vereinsmitgliedschaft (genauso, wie man sich bei Facebook selbst anmeldet, um sein Privatleben in aller Öffentlichkeit auszubreiten).


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert! Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, war Bayern das einzige BL, in dem das Ausstellen der Erlaubnis händisch erfolgen musste. Heißt, ich konnte keine Angelkarten online bestellen, wie das ja vielerorts üblich ist. Wenn das so stimmt(e), begrüße ich den Schritt sehr.


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert! Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, war Bayern das einzige BL, in dem das Ausstellen der Erlaubnis händisch erfolgen musste. Heißt, ich konnte keine Angelkarten online bestellen, wie das ja vielerorts üblich ist. Wenn das so stimmt(e), begrüße ich den Schritt sehr.



Allerdings sind die meisten Gewässer in Bayern in der Hand von Vereinen oder Privatpersonen und die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine ist behördlich gedeckelt.

Würde mich wundern, wenn es da in nächster Zeit tatsächlich digitale Erlaubnisscheine in größerer Zahl gäbe.

Da müssten die Bewirtschafter ja in entsprechende Soft- und Hardware investieren, und auch für die Aufseher geeignete Lesegeräte anschaffen.

Aber der Trend an sich ist wohl nicht zu stoppen.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es schon gut, solange es eben eine Alternative und kein Zwang ist.

Wie bei Bargeld und Plastikgeld eben.


----------



## Wegberger (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo,


deswegen ja Eingangs meine Frage:
Um was geht es hier genau und was ist mit elektronisch gemeint ?


----------



## FlyfishKöter (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert! Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, war Bayern das einzige BL, in dem das Ausstellen der Erlaubnis händisch erfolgen musste. Heißt, ich konnte keine Angelkarten online bestellen, wie das ja vielerorts üblich ist. Wenn das so stimmt(e), begrüße ich den Schritt sehr.



In Dänemark wird das ja auch schon seit Jahren angeboten und für mich sehr vorteilhaft.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



FlyfishKöter schrieb:


> In Dänemark wird das ja auch schon seit Jahren angeboten und für mich sehr vorteilhaft.




Hallo,


ist bestimmt teilweise vorteilhaft, aber ich z. B. verzichte für meine Slowenien-Lizenzen seit zwei Jahren darauf und kaufe die wieder direkt vor Ort und zwar aus folgendem Grund: das Risiko liegt allein beim Lizenznehmer, habe ich jetzt auf der Anfahrt eine kleine Panne in Österreich und ich liege, bedingt durch das Wochenende, insgesamt 3 Tage fest, habe ich für drei Tage umsonst bezahlt und das sind je nach Gewässer in Slowenien so zwischen 150 und 200 Euro. Die sind fort, dass ich die Lizenzen nicht nutzen konnte ist ja nicht schuld der Slowenen. Pech gehabt. Bei Erkrankung  und einer Wochenlizenz siehts noch viel schlechter aus. Es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt|supergri.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



> In Dänemark wird das ja auch schon seit Jahren angeboten und für mich sehr vorteilhaft.



Ist das ne elektronische Lizenz oder wird die als PDF erstellt und dann ausgedruckt?

In Bayern muss man beim Kauf von Erlaubnisscheinen üblicherweise seinen Fischereischein und manchmal auch seinen Verbandsausweis vorzeigen, das macht die elektronische Ausstellung auch nicht unbedingt einfacher.

Also online kaufen und dann selber ausdrucken wäre für mich schon ne Option.

In rein elektronischer Form nur auf dem Smartphone, wie bei Fahrscheinen,  für mich persönlich eher nichts.

Solange es mehrere Alternativen gibt, aber sicher ein Fortschritt.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ist das ne elektronische Lizenz oder wird die als PDF erstellt und dann ausgedruckt?
> 
> 
> Also online kaufen und dann selber ausdrucken wäre für mich schon ne Option.



Genau so: das PDF wird direkt im Browser angezeigt und gleichzeitig auch zugemailt. Da steht die Adresse des Käufers drauf und eine Fischereinummer, die dann mit den Adressdaten verknüpft ist. Im Prinzip reicht bei einer Kontrolle in Dänemark diese Nummer und Personalausweis aus. Sehr unbürokratisch und ohne Schnickschnack.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ist bestimmt teilweise vorteilhaft, aber ich z. B. verzichte für meine Slowenien-Lizenzen seit zwei Jahren darauf und kaufe die wieder direkt vor Ort und zwar aus folgendem Grund: das Risiko liegt allein beim Lizenznehmer, habe ich jetzt auf der Anfahrt eine kleine Panne in Österreich und ich liege, bedingt durch das Wochenende, insgesamt 3 Tage fest, habe ich für drei Tage umsonst bezahlt und das sind je nach Gewässer in Slowenien so zwischen 150 und 200 Euro. Die sind fort, dass ich die Lizenzen nicht nutzen konnte ist ja nicht schuld der Slowenen. Pech gehabt. Bei Erkrankung  und einer Wochenlizenz siehts noch viel schlechter aus. Es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt|supergri.
> ...



Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Den dänischen Fischereischein kaufe ich jedes Jahr, weil ich da auch mal eben hinfahren kann. Wenn ich hier losfahre, stehe ich 90 Minuten später auf Als am Wasser. :g


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Alle emails über what's app und Zuckerberg kiest alles mit. Jede Fuzzyapp liest deine Kontaktdaten und deinen Standort aus. Onlinebanking mit dem Smartphone. Bezahlen mit Smartphone. Eintrittskarte zum Rockkonzert im Smartphone. DB aFhrkarte im Smartphone. Eintrittskarten zu allen Showveranstaltungen und Messen im Smartphone.
Und die Angelkarte ist dann giftig oder was?


Welche Logik. Wers nicht will muss ja nicht. Und wenn einer ein gutes Gewässer hat und nur Onlinekarten ausgibt sind trotzdem alle Karten immer verkauft.
Also, was soll das jammern.


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo,



> Genau so: das PDF wird direkt im Browser angezeigt und gleichzeitig auch zugemailt.



Das ist dann aber kein "electronic ticket", sondern ein online gekauftes schriftliches Dokument.

Kann man z.B. auch für französische Gewässer so machen. 



> Alle emails über what's app und Zuckerberg kiest alles mit. Jede Fuzzyapp liest deine Kontaktdaten und deinen Standort aus. Onlinebanking mit dem Smartphone. Bezahlen mit Smartphone. Eintrittskarte zum Rockkonzert im Smartphone. DB aFhrkarte im Smartphone. Eintrittskarten zu allen Showveranstaltungen und Messen im Smartphone.
> Und die Angelkarte ist dann giftig oder was?



Auch wenn es sich manche nicht vorstellen können, aber es gibt noch Menschen, die glücklich und zufrieden ohne Smartphone leben. Einer davon bin ich.

Wie lange das noch so geht, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich manche nicht vorstellen können, aber es gibt noch Menschen, die glücklich und zufrieden ohne Smartphone leben. Einer davon bin ich.
> 
> Wie lange das noch so geht, weiß ich leider nicht.




Hallo,


halte durch, dann bin ich nicht der einzige.#6
Neulich fuhr ich mir der U-Bahn nach Nürnberg, ca. dreiviertel der Insassen waren mit dem "Wischkästla" beschäftigt, die sehen ihre Umgebung nicht mehr. Da saßen ein junger Mann und eine junge Frau nebeneinander und waren nur mit ihrem Smartphone beschäftigt. Früher hätten die sich ja unterhalten können etc. , fällt jetzt alles flach. Darum glaube ich auch, dass wir vom Aussterben bedroht sind, weil vor lauter Smartphone andere "Sachen" vergessen werden#h.
Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, ich glaube, dass etwa 25% da schon abängig sind.


Gruß


Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo,



> Neulich fuhr ich mir der U-Bahn nach Nürnberg



Ich fahre auch mit ÖPNV zur Arbeit oder "in die Stadt" .
Noch kann man die Tickets aus dem Automaten ziehen.
Allerdings haben viele mittlerweile ihre Tickets schon auf dem Smartphone.

Solange es mehrere Alternativen gibt, hab ich da nichts dagegen.
Aber ich befürchte, dass man über kurz oder lang eben nur noch elektronische Tickets erwerben kann. Das wäre für mich dann kein Fortschritt sondern Zwang.

Bei Angelerlaubnisscheinen in Bayern sehe ich das Problem momentan nicht so imminent.

Am Lac de Madine wollten sie die "carte de peche" allerdings schon mal ausschließlich online verkaufen, haben dann aber doch eingelenkt und einige wenige Ausgabestellen erhalten. 
Die geben allerdings die Daten dann auch in Online-Formular ein.

In B.C. läuft das ähnlich, ohne Internet keine Erlaubnisscheine.

Ist aber nicht der Grund, warum ich da seit Jahren nicht hinfahre.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (22. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

https://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfischerei/rechtliches/schneller-zur-tageskarte-2226.html


----------



## Wegberger (22. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo,


da wird wohl noch ganz schön viel Wasser die Isar runterfliessen ... bis eine Umsetzung naht.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> da wird wohl noch ganz schön viel Wasser die Isar runterfliessen ... bis eine Umsetzung naht.




Hallo,


glaube ich auch, da ja sicherzustellen ist, dass das genehmigte Kontigent keinesfalls überschritten wird. Das stelle ich mir bei "gemischter Ausgabe", also elektronisch und konventionell etwas schwierig vor. Abgesehen davon, die meisten Vereine sind an Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen an Gastangler nicht groß interessiert.


Peri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Heilbutt (22. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Dann noch der neue Verbandsauweis dazu und wir haben den Salat...
> 
> Big Brother, wie es sich George Orwell nicht einmal vorstellen konnte...



Och Kinners, und ich dachte immer das ich immer nur "Old School" bin.|uhoh:
Kann sein, klar - sehe ich aber ehrlich gesagt so nicht. Die Behörden haben doch nicht mal genug Personal fürs Tagesgeschäft.|rolleyes

Ich seh´s erst mal so wie einige Kollegen hier positiv.

Beispiel mein Verein:
Bei uns gibt´s Tageskarten nur in der Geschäftsstelle, nirgends anders. Öffnungszeit Geschäftsstelle Dienstags, ab 19 Uhr. Möchte also ein Gast am Wochenende in einem unserer Gewässer angeln, muß das am Dienstag vorher bereits feststehen. Wenn´s dann Scheixxe schneit, oder 40°C hat - Pech gehabt - antreten.#:
Außerdem muß man eben persönlich in der Geschäftsstelle erscheinen, in einer Gegend, in der es gerade abends arg an Parkplätzen mangelt.

Meiner Ansicht nach könnte sowas die Einnahmen durch Gastkarten durchaus steigern, soweit dies überhaupt von der Verwaltung gewünscht ist.|rolleyes
Und - falls es wie so häufig Vorbehalte ggü. den bösen Gastangler gibt - die Kontrolleure des Vereins könnten sich über einen Zugang zeitnah online einen Überblick darüber verschaffen wann wer wo mit einem Gast unterwegs ist...

Huch - da sind wir ja dann doch wieder bei Orwell...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist die zusätzliche Möglichkeit Erlaubnisscheine online zu erwerben für Gastangler ne feine Sache.

Bei Urlaubsreisen in andere Bundesländer oder im Ausland kann man dann ohne Zeitdruck auch am Wochenende anreisen und angeln, ohne vor Ort noch nach einer Ausgabestelle suchen zu müssen, die auch noch geöffnet sein müsste. 

Ob sich das in Bayern in nächster Zeit aber flächendeckend durchsetzen wird möchte ich bezweifeln.



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach könnte sowas die Einnahmen durch Gastkarten durchaus steigern, soweit dies überhaupt von der Verwaltung gewünscht ist.|rolleyes



Das dürfte der springende Punkt sein.

Ich denke viele Vereine sind nicht auf Einnahmen aus Gastkartenverkauf angewiesen und werden vorerst den zusätzliche Aufwand scheuen.

Man müsste in Soft- und Hardware investieren, das ganze juristisch wasserdicht abklären lassen um kein Lücken für Abmahnvereine zu lassen,  und analoge mit digitaler Ausgabe synchronisieren.

Dann ist die Ausgabe oft noch an die Vorlage eines gültigen Fischereischeins, Nachweis der Fischerprüfung, organisierte Angler, Bürge aus dem Verein etc. gebunden. Das ist online auch schwer zu handeln.

Aber auf lange Sicht wird das wohl nicht mehr aufzuhalten sein. 
Dann wird man ohne Smartphone oder Chip nicht mehr ans Wasser können, ebensowenig wie zu Zug fahren oder Einkaufen.

Brave new World.


----------



## FlyfishKöter (23. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Man müsste in Soft- und Hardware investieren, das ganze juristisch wasserdicht abklären lassen um kein Lücken für Abmahnvereine zu lassen,  und analoge mit digitaler Ausgabe synchronisieren.
> 
> Dann ist die Ausgabe oft noch an die Vorlage eines gültigen Fischereischeins, Nachweis der Fischerprüfung, organisierte Angler, Bürge aus dem Verein etc. gebunden. Das ist online auch schwer zu handeln.



Ja, man kann es natürlich auch kompliziert machen, oder kompliziert sehen. #d


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



FlyfishKöter schrieb:


> Ja, man kann es natürlich auch kompliziert machen, oder kompliziert sehen. #d



Wie kompliziert das werden wird, hängt einerseits von den Verwaltungsvorschriften ab, andererseits von den Ansprüchen der Bewirtschafter.

Wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob es schon Bewirtschafter gibt, die  Gastkarten elektronisch ausgeben werden, wenn die endgültige Freigabe erfolgt.

Bei meinen Vereinen ist momentan nichts in Planung.

Vielleicht wissen andere Boardies da mehr.


----------



## Heilbutt (23. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> grundsätzlich ist die zusätzliche Möglichkeit Erlaubnisscheine online zu erwerben für Gastangler ne feine Sache.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich irgendwo ein Auto miete, dann muß ich doch auch nicht bereits bei der Anmietung persönlich mit meinem gültigen, originalen Führerschein antanzen. |kopfkrat

Inzwischen kann man mancherorts online ein Gewerbe anmelden und sonstige offizielle "Amtsgeschäfte" erledigen.
Was soll da an einer "geschixxenen" Angelerlaubnis schwieriger sein?!?#c
Im Falle einer Kontrolle muß man dann doch eh alles vorweisen können! Und wenn ich schwarz angeln will, weil ich z.B. keinen Fischereischein besitze, dann kauf ich mir doch keine Tageskarte!?:m

Ach und zur "Einnahmequelle Gastangler" wieder Beispiel mein Verein:
Bei uns wurden kürzlich die Beiträge für die aktiven Mitglieder nicht unerheblich erhöht, weil die Mitgliederzahlen stagnieren und dabei die Pachten und Besatzkosten ansteigen.
Diskutiert und letztlich mit knapper Mehrheit durchgesetzt wurden aber nur die Beitragserhöhungen.
Weiteres wurde nicht erst in Erwägung gezogen.|rolleyes

Meine Meinung:
Gastkarten bringen Geld in die Kassen UND ab und zu wird mal ein (zahlendes) Neumitglied aus einem Gastangler...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo,



> Wenn ich irgendwo ein Auto miete, dann muß ich doch auch nicht bereits bei der Anmietung persönlich mit meinem gültigen, originalen Führerschein antanzen.



Wäre mir aber neu, dass man den Mietwagen ohne Vorlage eines gültigen Führerscheins ausgehändigt bekommt.

Und in Bayern gilt eben immer noch die Verwaltungsvorschrift, dass sich die ausgebende Person überzeugen soll, dass der Erwerber einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzt.

Wenn diese Regelung ebenfalls gestrichen wird, dann wäre dies eine Hürde weniger.

Was glaubst du, wird dein Verein in Zukunft elektronische Gastkarten ausgeben?



> Diskutiert und letztlich mit knapper Mehrheit durchgesetzt wurden aber nur die Beitragserhöhungen. Weiteres wurde nicht erst in Erwägung gezogen



Also in den Vereinen, in denen ich Mitglied bin, können die Mitglieder in der HV Anträge stellen.


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo,

wäre ja ggf. ein Projekt für den Landesfischereiverband Bayern, ne technisch zuverlässige und juristisch saubere Plattform zu installieren, über die Mitglieder elektronische Erlaubnisscheine für ihre Angelgewässer anbieten können.

Wenn jeder Verein das selber in die Hand nehmen müsste, wird sich die Nachfrage wohl eher  in Grenzen halten.

Ist ja kein unerheblicher Aufwand für die Verwaltungen der Vereine, die dann evtl. auch noch dafür haften müssten, wenn was schiefgeht.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo,


bei uns (Verein) muss das begleitende Mitglied die Gastkarte erwerben, bzw. beim Erwerb dabei sein, da Gastangler nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds angeln dürfen und da auch nicht in allen Gewässern. Das war früher mal anders, aber durch schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gastangler wurde das vor etlchen Jahren eben dahingehend geändert.

Ich glaube nicht, dass mein Verein beim elektronischen Erlaubnisschein mitmacht; zuviel Aufwand für ein paar Dutzend Gastkarten.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo fishhawk,
Hallo miteinander,




fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wäre ja ggf. ein Projekt für den Landesfischereiverband Bayern, ne technisch zuverlässige und juristisch saubere Plattform zu installieren, über die Mitglieder elektronische Erlaubnisscheine für ihre Angelgewässer anbieten können.
> 
> ...



Ja, wäre denkbar, dass der LFV so ein Programm zentral entwickelt und anbietet. Wird aber nicht passieren.

Dagegen steht nämlich die vom Ministerium erlassene Verfahrensvorschrift zur Erprobung . In der wird unter *Punkt 4. Überwachung *festgeschrieben, dass die 

Einhaltung der Anforderungen von demjenigen nachzuweisen ist, der ein elektronisches Verfahren nutzen möchte. Mit der Kontrolle des Nachweises wird der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e. V. (LFV) beauftragt. 

Der LFV kann nicht einerseits das Programm entwickeln und anbieten und gleichzeitig im Auftrag des Miinisteriums überwachen.

Andernorts habe ich gelesen, dass bereits von einem privaten IT-Unternehmen eine entsprechende Software entwickelt wurde und zur Anwendung bereit steht. Weiter sollen sich bereits Vereine bereit erklärt haben in die Erprobungsphase einzutreten.

Mal schauen was da noch an Infos so kommt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (25. August 2018)

*AW: elektronischer Erlaubnisschein - Testphase in Bayern*

Hallo,

wer so eine abgesicherte Plattform aus  rechtlicher Sicht dann betreiben würde, wäre natürlich egal.

Wichtiger wäre, dass nicht jeder einzelne Bewirtschafter das in Eigenarbeit hochziehen und pflegen müsste.


----------

